# I hit a deer with the GTO!!



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

I was coming home from work and hit a deer on the highway. 

Also, if anyone has a line on parts, I need some!!! Lol... (I have cash), Lol.

If anyone has parts to help the cause let me know... This all was destroyed:

(1) PBM drivers fender 
(1) PBM drivers mirror
(1) Drivers headlight 
(1) PBM front bumper 
(1) PBM hood (04-06 doesnt matter) 
(1) set of grills 
(1) radiator cover 
(1) 2006 radiator


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Major suckage. :-(


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats really messed up.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

That's awful.

Kinda Ironic that atleast my page the advertisement at the bottom is about supplementing deer.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

whew, I was really terrified when I scrolled down the pics it would be a classic gto..

dont get me wrong, this sucks, but it would suck so much more if it was, say, a 68!


----------



## TinMan (Mar 10, 2009)

I nailed my first deer last year... thought I'd never hit one... (would see it coming, and avoid it after 32 years of driving)... I had no chance... Just aimed in between 2 of them... Damage to my car was about the same (not a Goat)... Freaking sad Bro. Freaking sad....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

damn! that sucks, but atleast the deer didn't end up in your lap. my dad hit one that came through the windshield, he was picking ticks off of himself all night. Good luck finding the parts, that's a nice car.


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

Insurance will not cover it? 

Try Ebay for the parts and look into the Australian Ebay as well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why wouldn't insurance cover it? It ought to.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

i cried a little..


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

your comprehensive insurance should cover that no problem. i hit a deer with my old cobra a few years back. no questions asked fixed in a week.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I hit a deer a while back, it only knocked off my mirror. You're lucky it didn't go through the windshield. 
By the way nice corvette rims.


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

Insurance is covering it, I am doing the repair myslef...

Thanks guys...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

nitrorocket said:


> Insurance is covering it, I am doing the repair myslef...
> 
> Thanks guys...


Just go to your local dealer and buy what you need. By the time you scrounge up used and possibly slightly damaged parts and pay shipping, you'll be in the same place monetarily.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dang sorry for your lost (of driving) i pray for a full recov and get back out there


----------



## hawkgto (Oct 21, 2009)

i have bumper cover in primer and hood call 419 234-4040


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hawkgto said:


> i have bumper cover in primer and hood call 419 234-4040


I would think that after 7 months, the car has been repaired? 

If you want to unload the bumper I'd suggest putting it in the for sale section with PICTURES and a price.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

damn this thread is old...I was going to ask for a side shot with those vette wheels.

Nitro- if you're around how about some repaired pics and a nice side shot?:cool


----------

